# tire pumping assistance needed



## dcdirewolf (May 20, 2009)

I own this bike: https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/contend-sl-1-disc-2018 

Factory tires on it, tubeless.

They are a bit deflated after not having been on the bike in awhile.

I've never had tubeless tires before, as I am a beginner.

Can I pump up these tires with a regular old floor pump like I used to do on my old bike with tube tires? If so, do I need a special valve on the pump?

Or, can I not do this, and if not, what do I need to do to get the tires back inflated fully?

Thanks in advance.

-Wolf


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

_Can you pump them up w/ a regular pump? _

Maybe. Depends on a couple of things. Generally floor pumps don't put enough air volume into the tire quickly enough if the bead has come unseated. If the tubeless sealant has dried up inside the tire you'll have to add some. I'd just try inflating them and see what happens. If it doesn't work you know what to do. It's impossible to provide an answer that's 100% over the interwebs.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

And if it doesn't work, just put a tube in it........


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

No Time Toulouse said:


> And if it doesn't work, just put a tube in it........



ohhhhh .... the tyranny!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

cxwrench said:


> _Can you pump them up w/ a regular pump? _


Yep, mostly.

I always have been able to. Sometimes with no issue (no air but bead still set or mostly set), sometimes with using my hands to get the bead as set as possible before using the pump (when the tire has been off the wheel, or when adding sealant). Pump really fast for a few pumps, then normally, that's worked for me. 

An air compressor does the trick. If you don't have one, you can take it to a gas station and give it a quick blast to get it started, then finish with a hand pump. Might require getting an adapter for the presta valve, which are cheap and good to have in any case.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

In the immortal words of Declan McManus:

Pump it up, until you can feel it
Pump it up, when you don't really need it


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

If you can't get them aired up with a pump you have choices. Take your bike to the local gas station that has air, your local bike shop or use a CO2 cartridge inflator. I bought an electric air inflator and it works fine.

If you let it go until the tire is completely deflated, you'll need to replace your sealant.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

rider9 said:


> If you can't get them aired up with a pump you have choices. Take your bike to the local gas station that has air, your local bike shop or use a CO2 cartridge inflator. I bought an electric air inflator and it works fine.
> 
> If you let it go until the tire is completely deflated, you'll need to replace your sealant.


What? That is definitely not a must.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

rider9 said:


> If you let it go until the tire is completely deflated, you'll need to replace your sealant.


Only if the sealant leaked out or completely dried up. It is quite possible to completely deflate the tire and still have perfectly good sealant.


----------



## dcdirewolf (May 20, 2009)

Update. Was the sealant, had to refill that first. Thanks to all who responded.


----------

